# The differences - lurcher, greyhound and wippet



## mashabella

I've always loved the look of these dogs and thought hopefully in the future I can consider adopting a greyhound.

However, I would really like to know the main differences (temperament, excercise requirement..etc) between them. I think they are supposed to be quite closely related?

Sorry to sound ignorant! That's why I am asking questions!


----------



## 2Hounds

A lurcher is not a breed but cross between a sighthound (greyhound, whippet, deerhound, saluki etc) and any other breed but commonly border/bearded collie, bedlington terrier, bull terrier, wheaten terrier. So its traits/energy level will depend much on what breeds are in its make up. A cross between 2 sighthounds is known as a Longdog.

Freya has whippets & greyhounds so she can probably point out the differences between those breeds. I think Whippets are more active than greys.


----------



## mashabella

Thanks for that. hopefully she will see this thread and teach me a thing or two


----------



## Nicky10

Greyhounds are great dogs lovely temperments, very low energy happy to sleep all day with a couple of 20 minute walks, they do have a prey drive but some are less intense than others and can live with small furries. Whippets are more high energy I think and smaller don't know anything else about them


----------



## Freyja

As 2hounds has said a lurcher is a cross between a sight hound and another breed usually a terrier or a collie type. As cross breds you can never predict the temperament of these dogs although most are great dogs to live with although can have a high prey drive.

Greyhounds come in 2 types the racers and the show breds. The show dogs are generally a lot bigger heavier dogs coming of lines originally bred for coursing large game. They are laid back dogs easy to live with and generally make good pets.

Whippets are much more energetic of the group. They are lovely loving dogs. 

I will tell you more later but have to dash ofto work now.


----------



## Freyja

Right I'm home now

Ok not many people have experience with greyhound pups. Yes the ex racers are laid back dogs who do like their comfort and sleep alot BUT as puppies they can be very naughty. They bounce about and really just display normal puppt behaviour but remember they are like having a small pony in the house. We had William at 8 months old he was 28" tall to his shoulder and was a typical 8 month old pup. I think the only think he never did was chew but Button my ex racer makes up for that. Nothing can be left at tail height as coffee tables and low shelves can be cleared with 1 flick of a tail. Any food left on work surfaces is within easy reach and will be stolen. Most show breeders will have waiting lists for pups but you can often find pups advertised for sale on the racing greyhound sites. They do calm down usually at about 3 years old then they are happy with about 20 minutes walk a day but as youngsters they have endless energy.

Whippets can be naughty puppies they can get up to the same tricks but are smaller so not such a problem. They are as adults not as laid back as greyhounds they are happy to work for hours on end but can be equally happy with a quick walk down the road. They are much more energetic than greyhounds.

Both breeds are great with kids although greyhounds tails are like a whip and just at the right height to hit a small child hard across their face


----------



## mashabella

Hi Freya thanks so much for this. Just what I needed to know!

A whippet sounds great...their size would make a an easier upgrade for me who has only owned toy breeds ever, but I still would not rule out getting a rescue greyhound in the future...I suppose it will depend on our circumstance and what the kids are like in a few years time. 

I met a couple of rescue greyhounds on walks and they were both lovely with bigger dogs and people but not so great with Jack-jack as I think they thought he was a prey  don't blame them really. Gladly the owners were really good about it and kept them muzzled and on lead.


----------



## Freyja

You can get some ex racers that are not much bigger than whippets. Button is big for a racing bitch she is 26" William is actually small for a show bred male he is 31" My biggest whippet is Owen he is just under 21". Some racing bitches can be as small as 23-24"


----------



## mashabella

Freyja said:


> You can get some ex racers that are not much bigger than whippets. Button is big for a racing bitch she is 26" William is actually small for a show bred male he is 31" My biggest whippet is Owen he is just under 21". Some racing bitches can be as small as 23-24"


Then i will also need to find one which is compatible with a small fluffy dog 

i always get so jealous when i see people with them walking gracefully


----------



## Ducky

you know what just occured to me... i have never seen a greyhound puppy. ive only ever seen fully grown ones. its almost as if in my head, they are always fully grown. haha. weird.


----------



## mashabella

Ducky said:


> you know what just occured to me... i have never seen a greyhound puppy. ive only ever seen fully grown ones. its almost as if in my head, they are always fully grown. haha. weird.


i know what you mean! i thought that the other day and had to google some pictures of greyhound pups


----------



## Freyja

Ducky said:


> you know what just occured to me... i have never seen a greyhound puppy. ive only ever seen fully grown ones. its almost as if in my head, they are always fully grown. haha. weird.


I know you only ever see adults. I don't have any puppy photos of William as by the time he came to us he was nothing like a puppy just a long legged over grown idiot.:wink:


----------



## Freyja

This is the earliest photoI can find of William it was taken a week before he was 12 months old. He won best male puppy and reserve best puppy in breed at midland counties champ show the first time we tried to qualify him for crufts.










I've just seen the look on my face If I remember I had the lead twisted around my fingers and he daft lump was pulling away from me and pinching my fingers with his lead:blush:


----------



## mashabella

he looks so handsome!! thanks for the pic  and i do like your expression


----------



## Freyja

It was the first time I had shown him and his breeder was over from Ireland at the show too and was standing at the side of the ring too. The only other show he had been to was a companion show were he got best puppy in show.


----------



## 2Hounds

My friend has a tiny ex-racer bitch who weighs 22kg and looks not much bigger than a whippet, the racers do seem to come in a wide range of sizes. 

My greyhounds get on fine with small dogs, but don't like cats. It really depends on the individual dog and any rescue would want to involve Jack-Jack in the selection process to make sure they get on. 

I adopted my boys just before their 2nd birthday, they weren't as calm and well mannered as most of the dogs we met at the kennel that had raced and were 3-5yrs, but thankfully past that energetic and mouthy puppy stage. Greyhound pups are very cute :001_tt1: and occasional they are available in rescue but there are plenty of retireds past the cute pup stage needing homes.


----------

